# 7/25/21 edge run



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Launched at 5am and bounced around a few spots for snapper and couldn’t get a single one. Marked a lot of fish but the bite was dead. Full moon maybe? Headed to the edge and hunted for some mingos. The current was running strong and the Rhodan was working hard. Ran it for about 5 hours total on a few spots and managed a nice haul of good mingo. I tried jigging a few times and kept getting cut off. Managed to get a king on the jig without getting clipped so I assume they were the culprits. The water was dirty at the edge and we didn’t see any weed line or patches. It sure was hot out there but overall a good day on the water. The Rhodan charger had to work hard for once. We must have used a lot of juice in that current. I put a box fan next to it and ran it overnight to help keep it cool. Can’t wait to get back out there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Stud Mingo's dude, good eats!!! I went to the edge for the first time last week, same thing for me 1 red snapper and a few mingos and that was it. Hard out there and the water was blahhh. I was in 178 to 300ft and never been fishing that deep ever. Maybe this fall it will clear up. Good report.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread Paco. Those mingos are monsters.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Excellent Mingos! Better the Red Snaps any day. Was nice today but WAY too hot.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice Mingos, better the ARS like said above and thanks for the report.


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Stud Mingos! Thanks for sharing the details of your trip


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hoss mingos, nice job and thanks for the report. Red snapper been tougher this year for us as well. Good mess of fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine bunch of mingos !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Footballs! great work!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Can’t wait for the next run.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Xpac said:


> Thanks everyone! Can’t wait for the next run.


Squid for bait? We’re they up in the water column?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Squid and cigar minnow chunks. They were both bottom and up about 30’.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

how'd you train that king to bend his head up and look at the camera? lol.
good catch. lotta cleaning.
jack


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a nice bonus Lane Snapper in that mess too. 

Well done!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder what the biggest Mingo was 19, 20?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wonder what the biggest Mingo was 19, 20?


i know what you're thinking but i would say the size of your bait. always works for me.
jack


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I think 3 of them were right around 20”. Definitely our best mingo haul yet. It’s been a dismal fishing year for us so it’s nice to have some luck finally. We are definitely enjoying them!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Xpac said:


> I think 3 of them were right around 20”. Definitely our best mingo haul yet. It’s been a dismal fishing year for us so it’s nice to have some luck finally. We are definitely enjoying them!


What depth? Isn’t that 30 miles out?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

About 200’ roughly 30 miles out


----------

